# DJ update



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The hard part of fostering, you did a good thing taking care of him until his home was found.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad to hear that DJ has found a great forever home. It must be so hard to see the great foster dogs leave your home. Take solace in knowing what a wonderful thing you have done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just think because of you DJ has a new chance with a furever home. So remember that when you get a little sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*

DJ:

Have a wonderful Life!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you! Hugs to DJ and his forever family, too...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Forever Home DJ - and bless you for making it happen Cam's Mom.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, all kinds of happy adoption news.

Merry Christmas DJ and to your new family too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Another great xmas pressie - congratulation to DJ and his new family - and to you for fostering him. It must be so rewarding when it turns out right.


----------

